# Cách dùng dầu xả khoa học giúp tóc chắc khỏe, óng mượt hơn



## mai lan (12/8/18)

Có rất nhiều người hoàn toàn không biết cách dùng dầu xả , vì thế, họ cảm thấy đây là một sản phẩm phiền phức và loại nó ra khỏi chu trình chăm sóc tóc.

Trong khi, nếu cách dùng dầu xả của bạn đúng, đây là một bước không thể thiếu giúp mái tóc mềm mại, óng mượt, không xơ rối và tràn đầy sức sống. Tiến sĩ Jeni Thomas, trưởng nhóm nghiên cứu của Pantene chia sẻ một số kiến thức về dầu xả cũng như đính chính một số “truyền thuyết” bạn thường nghe về cách dùng dầu xả.





​
Nếu bạn thuộc nhóm những người chưa dùng dầu xả bao giờ, hãy tham khảo để thử trải nghiệm một bước chăm sóc tóc mới. Nếu bạn đã và đang dùng, hãy thử xem mình đã thực sự hiểu cách dùng dầu xả đúng cách chưa nhé.

*BẠN NÊN XẢ TÓC VỚI NƯỚC LẠNH ĐỂ KHÓA LẠI ĐỘ ẨM TRONG SỢI TÓC?*
Chúng tôi đã làm một số nghiên cứu và thấy rằng, việc xả tóc với nước có độ ấm vừa phải sẽ tốt hơn xả tóc với nước lạnh. Dầu xả cần nước để giải phóng những dưỡng chất cần thiết để nuôi tóc và rửa sạch những phần còn thừa lại khỏi tóc. Nước lạnh sẽ không làm tốt nhiệm vụ đó bằng nước ấm. Một vấn đề khác nữa là nếu bạn dùng nước lạnh để xả lại lần chót, một số khoáng chất có sẵn trong nước không tan trong nước lạnh sẽ bám lại trên tóc. Từ đó làm sợi tóc nặng nề, khô xơ.





​
*CÁCH DÙNG DẦU XẢ: BẠN CHỈ NÊN THOA DẦU XẢ CHO PHẦN NGỌN TÓC?*
Để dầu xả được phát huy tối đa, bạn nên thoa dầu xả lên toàn bộ độ dài của mái tóc. Như vậy dưỡng chất mới được phân bố đồng đều lên mái tóc.

*DÙNG LÂU DẦU XẢ SẼ BỊ GIẢM HIỆU QUẢ, BẠN NÊN ĐỔI LOẠI DẦU XẢ THƯỜNG XUYÊN?*
Tôi biết nhiều người nghĩ cách dùng dầu xả đúng là thay đổi dầu xả thường xuyên. Họ cho rằng sau một thời gian dài sử dụng một sản phẩm, mái tóc sẽ bị “lờn” sản phẩm đó và không còn hiệu quả nữa. Nhưng từ mặt khoa học mà nói, không có căn cứ nào cho việc tóc sẽ bị “lờn” dầu xả nếu dùng lâu cả. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn cảm thấy cần thay đổi có nghĩa là mái tóc bạn đang cần sự thay đổi. Ví dụ như khi bạn chuyển từ vùng có khí hậu cực khô đến vùng có không khí siêu ẩm, bạn sẽ muốn thay đổi sản phẩm vì môi trường xung quanh nay đã khác rồi. Ngoài ra, chúng ta cũng trải qua nhiều giai đoạn trong cuộc sống như là thăng chức, kết hôn, sinh con,… tâm trạng, sức khỏe, hormone… thay đổi dẫn đến mái tóc cũng cần sự thay đổi. Với tôi, đó mới chính là nguyên nhân hợp lý để bạn thay đổi dầu xả.

*BẠN CHỈ NÊN DÙNG DẦU XẢ SAU KHI GỘI ĐẦU?*

*



*​
Quy trình: gội đầu – xả sạch – thoa dầu xả – xả sạch có thể làm mất độ ẩm tự thân của mái tóc. Nếu tóc bạn không dùng nhiều gel, mút tạo kiểu cho tóc hoặc mái tóc không phải vừa trải một công trường đầy khói bụi và bạn chỉ đang cần cân bằng lại lượng dầu trên tóc cũng như tăng thêm độ ẩm, mềm, bạn có thể bỏ qua bước gội, chỉ dùng mỗi dầu xả thôi. Với những người tóc thẳng, phương pháp này có thể làm tóc bị xẹp. Nhưng với những người có tóc xoăn lọn hoặc bồng bềnh gợn sóng, cách này giúp tóc thêm phần mượt mà, óng ả.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

